

Why does Google think Danish and Dutch are the same? - Svip
https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=the%20very%20hungry%20caterpillar%20in%20danish

======
gus_massa
Just guessing: A lot of people confuse Danish and Dutch
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Danish+and+Dutch](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Danish+and+Dutch)
, so they start searching for one of them and realize the mistake and then
continue searching for the other. Then Google add this to the hidden list of
automatic synonyms, probably automatically.

~~~
Svip
Isn't that just going to increase their confusion?

